# A confusion of Classic and LR storage on Mac



## fbx33 (Nov 17, 2020)

I used LR Classic for 6-8 years. Recently I uploaded everything to Cloud and switched to LR (Cloudy) and *deleted* LR Classic. I find that I like LR now (didn't originally) so I was looking to clean up my local PICTURES folder.  

There I find my original *All Pictures Here* folder with 26,424 items occupying *143 GB* of space.

I also find a *Lightroom Library.lrlibrary* folder occupying *141.4 GB* and when clicked opens LR (Cloudy).

What I'm wondering is if the *All Pictures Here* folder is leftover from when I ran LR Classic and is no longer connected the LR Cloudy?

Any help with this would be, well, very helpful. Using Mac OS Big Sur

Thanks,

fbx


----------



## fbx33 (Nov 17, 2020)

Couple additional screen grabs that might help--


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 17, 2020)

"All pictures here" is not connected to your cloud account, it is/was presumably where you stored your photos when you used LrC. If you migrated your LrC catalog to Lightroom (cloud) then the contents of "All pictures here" would have been *copied *into the Lightroom Library.lrlibrary package, from where they would then have been uploaded to the cloud. Once the migration/upload was complete, Lightroom will have no further interest or involvement with that "All pictures here" folder structure. It's therefore up to you if you want to delete or archive it.


----------



## fbx33 (Nov 18, 2020)

Jim Wilde-- Thanks much for your (continued and ever-present) help. At the moment I have one more question to pester you with--
In the attached screenshots are my "Pictures" folder and my Adobe Apps install page. I have uninstalled LR CLASSIC, but still have all these LR Classic named folders. The "Backups" folder shows backups of what I assume was my LR Classic install and there are the other folders there with "Classic" labels.
Is there some clear information about which of these I can delete?  Can all but "*Lightroom Library.lrlibrary*" be deleted (not to include the Apple Photos Lib)?
Or, put another way, which of these folders are necessary for LR (Cloudy) alone? as of right now, I don't know where the LR (Cloudy) desktop app lives on my machine, if it does.  Thanks much for your patience and help.

fb


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 18, 2020)

When you uninstall Lightroom Classic, only the executable program (in the Applications folder on the system drive) is removed. All data associated with that installation is not removed. It you are certain that you no longer wish to retain anything to do with Classic, such as the Catalog and Backup Catalogs, then you can remove (or archive?) just the "Lightroom" folder from Pictures. Do not remove anything else.

The Lightroom application will have been installed in the Applications folder on the system drive.


----------

